# Cleaning eyeshadows/blushers



## MissX (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been doing a bit of freelance makeup artistry and would like to know what is the best way to clean eyeshadows and blushers after using them on someone to prevent any sort of bacteria/infections (I don't have a lot of experience doing this as I only usually use makeup on myself). Is wiping them with a tissue good enough or is there any other measures I can take. Thanks


----------



## jess1cuh (Oct 22, 2007)

spray alcohol!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 22, 2007)

Make sure you clean your brushes between each person also.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 22, 2007)

Spray alcohol can mess with certain brands and finishes so be careful with that one. 

Bacteria find it really tough to live in powder products, so as long as you are cleaning your brushes thoroughly and arent using shadows etc wet you shouldnt have an issue. But wiping over with a tissue or lifting the top layer off with some scotch tape will clean everything up if you are really concerned.


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 5, 2007)

For cream products, it's really important to use disinfected spatulas to take out a small portion to work with that person and not double dip.


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 6, 2007)

On powder products, I rub a tissue all around the shadow ans if the shadow is not a matte one, I use a small alcholol wipe and quickly swipe on the edge.
Matte e/s get messed up by alcohol.
And yes, clean your brush in between each use.


----------

